# Waiting periods for new joiner private health care



## g1g (15 Aug 2013)

Hi,

is there any health insurance company that does not have a waiting period to cover private maternity? My VHI is up for renewal in October and would consider changing. Hoping to try for a baby early next year and want to go privately but not going to change if I wouldn't be covered. thanks


----------



## Boyd (15 Aug 2013)

When you switch from one company to another, once there is no break in cover (13 weeks without any health cover), you usually don't have to re-serve the waiting periods. This may be different for maternity, you'd need to check with the individual companies:

http://www.layahealthcare.ie/productsandservices/waitingperiods/

[broken link removed]

http://www.hia.ie/consumer-information/waiting-periods/new-customer-waiting-periods/

http://www.avivahealth.ie/member-info/claims/


----------



## snowyb (15 Aug 2013)

What plan are you on at the moment and what plan are you thinking of switching to?

If you choose a plan with a similar maternity package, there will be no waiting times applied. 

Snowyb


----------



## macdo (18 Aug 2013)

Like for like cover though. So 3 days in semi private room in a public on your old policy would give you the same cover on a new policy with a different company. You would have an upgrade waiting period for extra benefits like a cleaner, money for parking ,accommodation for the partner or a couple of other extra benefits. So if a person was already pregnant you would not get the extra benefits.


----------



## Dozylass (25 Aug 2013)

Hi, I changed my health insurance provider last year, with a waiting period of 12 months for maternity cover. I just found out I am pregnant which is great news but I am a month short of the 12 months. Where does that leave me, does anyone know?


----------



## peteb (26 Aug 2013)

It leaves you out of luck unfortunately. Waiting periods are waiting periods.


----------



## snowyb (26 Aug 2013)

Dozylass said:


> Hi, I changed my health insurance provider last year, with a waiting period of 12 months for maternity cover. I just found out I am pregnant which is great news but I am a month short of the 12 months. Where does that leave me, does anyone know?



You would still be covered as under your previous plan for maternity, at whatever level that was.  When any waiting time is being served,  a person is always covered under their previous plan, while waiting.(except new customer waiting times, obviously). 

Unfortunately, if your new plan has extra maternity benefits, you will not be covered for these 'extras only' in respect of this pregnancy. 

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## Dozylass (26 Aug 2013)

snowyb said:


> You would still be covered as under your previous plan for maternity, at whatever level that was. When any waiting time is being served, a person is always covered under their previous plan, while waiting.(except new customer waiting times, obviously).
> 
> Unfortunately, if your new plan has extra maternity benefits, you will not be covered for these 'extras only' in respect of this pregnancy.
> 
> Regards, Snowyb


 
Do I just contact the old company and see what the procedure is?? 


Even though I wont be claiming until later next year does that still fall into within the waiting period??? Excuse my stupidity


----------



## snowyb (26 Aug 2013)

No,  your present company will deal with everything.  They have all your details, including  previous cover etc,  so they will be able to advise you as to what maternity cover applies in your case,  taking all relevant upto date information into account.  You could contact them to discuss this in finer detail and find out exactly where you stand, so you can make better decisions.

You could also do a comparison, yourself on www.hia.ie - comparing your old + new plan,  click on the heading 'Maternity'.

A lot of plans have a fairly standard package for maternity ,  so there may not be that much difference between both plans.
Your health insurance company will be able to explain everything in detail.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## Dozylass (27 Aug 2013)

Thanks snowyb,

I rang my health insurer this morning and they have told me that I will be covered for everything once I finish the waiting period so only 16 days to go.!!

Great news, it takes that extra pressure off.

Thanks again 
Dozylass


----------



## macdo (28 Aug 2013)

The waiting period that you have completed for maternity cover would be transferable to another insurer if you were to switch at renewal.


----------

